# Autocorrect?



## HerroMoto

Does this phone have Autocorrect? One of my real big frustrations with this phone. I cannot find it in keyboard settings. Pretty ridiculous if they don't have that as an option. Not a deal breaker but very annoying!

I'm using a GN2 from VZW btw
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ks3rv3rg

Keyboard settings are easy to find!

Settings - personal section- language and input - click the gear beside samsung keyboard

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLP85

I don't think you can set the Samsung keyboard to auto correct maybe the swype one will if by auto correct you mean iphone style

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## dan23945

I've noticed that the autocorrect is either terrible or not working at all. I'm also not having my misspelled words underlined in red. This is pretty annoying...I'm hoping I'm just missing a setting somewhere, but why would autocorrect and spellchecking not be enabled by default?


----------



## dan23945

Is there a way to install the Stock Android keyboard? I'm coming from a gnex and I miss my keyboard!


----------



## HerroMoto

I want to keep this keyboard I just wish it had Autocorrect and red lines under misspelled words like the AOSP keyboard


----------



## dan23945

HerroMoto said:


> I want to keep this keyboard I just wish it had Autocorrect and red lines under misspelled words like the AOSP keyboard


Yeah...I do like the additional row of numbers at the top of the Samsung Keyboard.


----------



## HerroMoto

dan23945 said:


> Yeah...I do like the additional row of numbers at the top of the Samsung Keyboard.


Ya that is a huge plus.


----------



## rester555

swiftkey flow beta for the loss


----------



## kisypher

I immediately installed swype. I know some people don't care much for swype, but it's always been the most accurate for me by far.



HerroMoto said:


> Does this phone have Autocorrect? One of my real big frustrations with this phone. I cannot find it in keyboard settings. Pretty ridiculous if they don't have that as an option. Not a deal breaker but very annoying!
> 
> I'm using a GN2 from VZW btw
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CamDroid

Anyone find a fix for this? Like the aosp keyboard but I'm also liking the samsung keyboard. If only I could get autocorrect working on the damn thing.

EDIT: Screw it I just downloaded the AOSP keyboard. I love it anyway


----------

